# A piece of the aquarium.



## Roland (25 Nov 2021)

Low nitrogen, soft water and good trace elements ,plants get nice colors which is a good moment to take a picture.


----------



## Nick potts (25 Nov 2021)

Stunning plants as usual Roland.

Are you dosing full EI? and what lighting/tank?


----------



## Angus (25 Nov 2021)

Wow.... tank like a technicolour dreamcoat... really makes my crypts look quite dull....


----------



## shangman (25 Nov 2021)

You're such a tease Roland, one day we need to see a journal!


----------



## Angus (25 Nov 2021)

shangman said:


> You're such a tease Roland, one day we need to see a journal!


Need that FTS..... not even joking inject it into my veins...


----------



## hypnogogia (25 Nov 2021)

Roland said:


> Low nitrogen, soft water and good trace elements ,plants get nice colors which is a good moment to take a picture.


Beautiful.


----------



## Roland (25 Nov 2021)

Thank you for the positive feedback guys .I limit fertilization, I try to keep the fertilizers very low ,I never keep my no3 above 5ppm and po4 above 0.2ppm in tank.
-Substrate tropica+capsules tropica+seachem matrix
-light Sky light 60
-KH 0  GH 5/6/ MG 8PPM CA 28PPM /Also K 12/15PPM.I use my own mineralizer as well
-Fertilizers /Tropica Specialised/Nitrogen and microelements from Aquarebell and potassium with phosphorus made from dry salts


----------



## ukracDecember (4 Dec 2021)

Looks awesome. Post more pictures.


----------



## Tankless (4 Dec 2021)

Roland said:


> Low nitrogen, soft water and good trace elements ,plants get nice colors which is a good moment to take a picture.



What's the plant on the left?


----------



## GHNelson (4 Dec 2021)

Looks like Rotala macrandra 'Pearl'








						Rotala macrandra 'Pearl'
					

This small Rotala was introduced as Rotala sp. 'Pearl'. It is apparently a selection of Rotala macrandra. - To be continued -




					www.flowgrow.de


----------



## Roland (3 Jun 2022)

Sleep slowly goes ... lamp 40% power
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



Still soft water and still sparingly fertilize


----------



## Chrispowell (4 Jun 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jun 2022)

That is stunning Roland


----------

